# Hydrolic 3 point hitch lifters not working



## bclester (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a 1952 Ford 8N tractor.
I have a box scraper for the back and had to get some parts to get it hooked up.
When I finally got it hooked up, I could not get the two lifting legs of the hitch to move. There is one lever on the left side that I assume was to engage the PTO as I had to push the clutch in to get it to move. On the right side there is a small handle and a larger one that has a long throw. I assume this is up or down and the big one is for the movement. Anyway, nothing happened in any combination. The hydrolics on my front loader work fine. 
Can anyone help. I have pictures if you need them. I really need to put the scraper box on for counter weight.
Thanks for your help.
Brian


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You need to get an operator's manual and a shop/service manual for your tractor. You can find these at tractor parts/supply stores or look on ebay. 

Does the 3 point lift work without a load? Does your loader have a separate hydraulic pump mounted at the front of the engine, or does it operate off the internal hydraulics? 

The lever on the left side is for your PTO engagement. Has to be engaged (towards the rear) for the PTO and hydraulics to work. The small handle on the right is for draft/position control. Use draft position (down position) for plowing mostly. Use position control (up position) for most other work. Note - I could have these positions backwards?? The handle with the long throw is for operating your lift. 

As a temporary measure you can jack the box blade up and chain it in position to use as a counterweight, until you get the lift figured out. 

Make sure that you have adequate fluid in your reservoirs for the hydraulic pump to work. Your 8N has a single combination sump for the transmission, differential and hydraulic system.

Ford originally recommended GL-1 90W oil for this sump but now recommends CNH 134D or equivalent. You can get Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) at Tractor Supply Stores, Auto Parts Stores, Wal-Mart, etc. Normally purchase a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick note, you need to let the clutch out for your hitch to work. You probably know that, but thought I'd throw that out there.


----------

